# Monark Research



## Chewievette (Sep 22, 2008)

I just picked up this Monark today and I was hoping you guys could give me more information about it. I know the tires are not original (made in Japan) but not much else. The tires are 24", it has a New Departure Model D coaster brake. The badge reads Rocket mfd by: Monark Silver King Inc. Chicago, IL I would like to find out what year it is and the official model name so that I can track down a tank and luggage rack. I have seen some pictures of Monark Deluxe bikes that have similar frames but I'm not sure if thats what I'm looking for since those seem to have the 26" tires. Did they change the frame with the tire size? I'll be cleaning and servicing it tomorrow so I can get some seat time before the snow hits. My winter project will be a more in depth restoration. Thanks for reading, and any info will be most helpful!












More pics:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/chewievette/Bicycles/Monark/


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 22, 2008)

A fifties bike, and I'm pretty certain that it wasn't originally outfitted with a tank or rear carrier. You'll need to move up to a 26" frame in most cases for those kind of accessories.


----------



## Chewievette (Sep 22, 2008)

AntonyR said:


> ... I'm pretty certain that it wasn't originally outfitted with a tank or rear carrier. You'll need to move up to a 26" frame in most cases for those kind of accessories.




That would explain the basket on the front...

Either way I think I'll keep it, I have not seen too many 24" bikes.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 23, 2008)

*26"*

Here is a 26" rocket that I picked up this summer,  It had a wald basket on the front when I got it, but it was pretty beat up.  Thought you might like to see your bikes big brother.
Shane


----------



## Gordon (Sep 23, 2008)

*24 inch Rocket*

I have a 24 inch Monark Rocket tank, it says "Firestone" on the side. I also have a 24 inch rack from a girls Monark. They are for sale, but would not be dirt cheap. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Chewievette (Sep 23, 2008)

Gordon said:


> I have a 24 inch Monark Rocket tank, it says "Firestone" on the side. I also have a 24 inch rack from a girls Monark. They are for sale, but would not be dirt cheap. Let me know if you are interested.




PM incoming..


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Sep 23, 2008)

The Monark Rocket Model 1100A was the base model at the time, with no bells and whisltes. Probably used by paperboys and by others for utilitarian purposes. The Monark Rocket Deluxe 1300A  was the one that featured the tank, headlight, rear rack, and truss rods. The 26"  Rocket's Deluxe version offered a verticle single springer fork. I am unable to locate proof the the 24" had the same options.


----------



## Chewievette (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys! Looks like I have an interesting project ahead

I spent a couple hours cleaning the dirt and grime off the bike this afternoon. I got a little heavy handed with the cleaner and scrubbed off a bit of a pin stripe ...but the good news is that mistake revealed some of the original red paint underneath. It was a medium red with cream and light green pin stripes. I kinda like it, I'll probably keep it the same colors.

Topped off the tires and took it for a spin. It rides very well, a little bouncier than a new bike but still a lot of fun ...I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 23, 2008)

*Monark 24 inch tank and rack*

Here are pics of the tank and rack. Tank has a little paint loss and some very light rust plus a few very small dents. Rack has a little more surface rust.


----------



## Chewievette (Sep 24, 2008)

I went for a ride this morning and took my camera to take some artsy-fartsy pics...














Do you guys know where I can go to find pictures of these 24" Monarks? I have not been able to find anything online. Quite a few 26"s but not much of anything for 24"s. Are there any books that I should go look up?


----------



## Matt3te (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

Your paint scheme is exactly the same as my Firestone Special Cruiser (by the way I can't find any meaningful information about this bike) which I understand would have been built by Monark in the early fifties. I am not sure if this could give a clue regarding tank and racks etc. Hope this helps.



Matt


----------



## rjs5700 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Matt........your Firestone was built by D.P. Harris/Rollfast not Monark. Monark also made bikes for Firestone. Many of the tire/auto, hardware stores, catalogs, etc. contracted different bike manufacturers to build their bikes. Some would even have bikes from two or three different manufacturers at the same time.
John


----------



## Matt3te (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info John.  I have never seen another one of these on the web or any of the forums.  Is this because it is a rare bike or is it of no interest.  Also do you have any idea of it's age?  I was told 1951.  Any help you can give would be great.  Matt.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 8, 2008)

The serial # dates it as a 1952, according to the Monark serial number list in the NBJ 'Introduction to Classic Bicycles' book. ~Adam


----------

